# British Girl Now In Las vegas!



## fitanne (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello Ladies and Gents! I just thought I would fulfill social protocol and drop in and say Hello! I'm Anne and I happen to be from Northamptonshire, yet at this point I live and train in Las Vegas. I'm an NPC 'Figure' Athlete and will be stepping on the stage in England very soon. There is as always much, much more. But that can come later. A Pleasure to meet you all and I do hope you stop by and say hello..

Regards

Anne


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello Anne,welcome to uk-m ,good luck with stepping on stage :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Anne


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome Anne


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

welcome


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Alreet x


----------



## fitanne (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi gents! Thanks all for being so welcoming..


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

How long have you been in Las Vegas? I fancy making the move stateside sometime too


----------



## fitanne (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been in Las Vegas on and off for years. The final move here was a few months ago. Although; I still have my home in Northampton (I travel back and forth frequently) and my little place outside St.Louis, Missouri..


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome to the site  hope you enjoy it


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

welcome aboard Anne.

hope to see you posting - pics


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Anne, Welcome to UK-M, All the best with your goals!

Las Vegas pffft i wish :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Anne welcome to UKM,, and if i were you i wouldnt worry about coming back here lol its far too cold and boring lol....

Good luck !!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

hello and welcome


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the madhouse! :thumb:


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

welcome and good luck


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome to UKM. Good luck wiv your goals.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hi Anne and welcome, so how did you end up in Las vegas did you move to improve on your training??


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Have you got a spare room? 

Good luck on your training and welcome.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

welcome. am also stuck in northampton, congrats on the escape


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitanne said:


> I have been in Las Vegas on and off for years. The final move here was a few months ago. Although; I still have my home in Northampton (I travel back and forth frequently) and my little place outside St.Louis, Missouri..


Hey Ann, welcome to the forum. All being well will be moving stateside within the next year or so - been hoping back and forth with my partner (who is from Greenville south carolina) over the last four years and we are talking about settling down together there now that things are getting really serious between us.

Have been to St Louis a few times... just like SC, in the summer is damn hot!!!

Have you travelled much around the US?


----------



## fitanne (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes..I'll be posting pics..  Probably picking the brains of a few of you and making a few new buddies along the way (ladies and Gents) Glad to have a little bit of home online..


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

fitanne said:


> Yes..I'll be posting pics..  Probably picking the brains of a few of you and making a few new buddies along the way (ladies and Gents) Glad to have a little bit of home online..


I'll make you feel like home I'll send you some snow


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

fitanne said:


> I have been in Las Vegas on and off for years. The final move here was a few months ago. Although; I still have my home in Northampton (I travel back and forth frequently) and my little place outside St.Louis, Missouri..


Interesting, I may be tapping you for info at some point!


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome. I work in the Shire and can see why you moved!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## fitanne (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been all over the US over the last 13 years. My transition and travel has been epic in this industry to say the least..


----------



## fitanne (Aug 15, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Hi Anne and welcome, so how did you end up in Las vegas did you move to improve on your training??


Yes and No;However working and competing between two countries has it been a lengthy transition. It's all coming together now...Therefore; I'm one happy camper!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Welcome Anne. I'm only about 20 miles from Northampton. We're currently enjoying a tropical heatwave. I'm just off to work in my flip flops and shorts.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

fitrut said:


> hello and welcome


x2


----------

